# Flux Warranty = 10/10



## kanny (Feb 5, 2011)

Im a man of few words, yet i have nothing but praise for the flux binding company and their warranty.


Cliff notes:

- Broke my heel cup of my DMCC lights during my hakuba trip about a month ago, missed out 2-3 days of snowboarding because of that
- Bought the DMCC lights 2nd hand off a fellow sbforum member
- Didn't have receipt
- Flux still managed to upload their warranty and apologized for the situation
- Shipped me new heelcup and free of charge (express shipping)
- I expected nothing other than the new heelcup which i was already grateful for, instead the box is packed with a flux t-shirt + tonnes of stickers.


In short, the warranty policy of flux ROCKS and their company is highly reputable!


----------



## Vtplm (Feb 23, 2011)

How did you break your heelcup?


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

What proof did you have to send? Did you send pics, and admit you didn't have receipt? Or they never asked?

Either way, I love Flux bindings and next year's look so comfy.


----------



## kanny (Feb 5, 2011)

d15 said:


> What proof did you have to send? Did you send pics, and admit you didn't have receipt? Or they never asked?
> 
> Either way, I love Flux bindings and next year's look so comfy.


sent pics and just told them the truth on how i bought it


No idea on how i broke my heel up tbh


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

They sent you a new heal cup? I thought all flux baseplates where a unibody.


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

Extremo said:


> They sent you a new heal cup? I thought all flux baseplates where a unibody.


I thought the same thing but either way you got it warranted to a big :thumbsup: to Flux


----------

